# Will she let me shave her?



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

A couple of days ago I gave myself a good trimming downstairs. Last night, as we began to fool around, she seemed to like it. I then told her, "This weekend I am going to trim you up". I have never done this. 

This morning after she left, I got the trimmer out and left it charging in front of her sink. I think I will just leave it there and not say another word.

I will be interested if she will allow this to happen. If so, it could be a new start to a better sex life. Or I will be even more frustrated.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Even though H and I are separated, he still shaves me there occasionally. Not sure who likes it more-me or him. A very sensual experience, to say the least. He says he can see how beautiful the vagina is -like a beautiful flower.


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

HappyAtLast said:


> Even though H and I are separated, he still shaves me there occasionally. Not sure who likes it more-me or him. A very sensual experience, to say the least. He says he can see how beautiful the vagina is -like a beautiful flower.


I'm sorry, that's just plain weird, If I was seperated from my H there is no way I would let him shave me down there.


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

I realize that I am pushing my luck here...but I feel like I need to start somewhere. This will at least give me some idea where she is I think. It does not have to be a full shave either. Time will tell


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I was thinking if she is up to this, then maybe she is more open to other things. I will take any advice given for sure. If you this this is the wrong direction, please by all mean tell me to stop before I screw something up


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes I can see you point here. That is a rather large jump now that I think about it. Maybe I can try to get her in some other positions first. That could be fun too and not as "personal"


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish my wife would shave. I would love to have her smooth down there.


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Well she did not let me shave her, but she did surprise me by shaving herself. This is an awesome step forward!


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you know if shes into the whole "man"scaping thing? i.e. you shaving or trimming? I know that between my husband and I, as long as hes willing to keep him self clean and trimmed, i do the same. I would suggest maybe bringing it up as a thing you both can do.....could e fun and interesting and she may continue to like it


----------



## Sun (Nov 23, 2009)

keefer said:


> Well she did not let me shave her, but she did surprise me by shaving herself. This is an awesome step forward!


This is a good step, because she most likely did it to please you. And if she is interested in doing things that please you then I would say the door could be opening slowly for your sex life, BUT... by doing what she did.. she is letting you know that she is in control of opening it and how fast and far it opens.


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, I think I am gaining that understanding as well. I must be careful not to push too hard and accept that she is trying and it may take her a while


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Yipeeee


----------



## Sun (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> All I can say is oral sex when you are both completley bare is AMAZING!!!! big fan of it.


Day one, amazing - day 3 lethal stubble


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Sun said:


> Day one, amazing - day 3 lethal stubble


Ahhhhhh 

Ahhhhhh and THEN? Its day one all OVER again!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I want it to look like a tasty Dorito chip.


----------



## Sun (Nov 23, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> I want it to look like a tasty Dorito chip.


LOL, what??? Maybe a slice of cheesecake.


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

love doing it too - very sexy - hope she lets you!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> I have done this and the itching drove me insane!!! with waxing you don't get the itch so I say opt for that and you can still do it and have fun ripping off the strips.


i like inflicting pain,, can i rip? can i?


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

63Vino said:


> i like inflicting pain,, can i rip? can i?




Have you ever been waxed??

You can rip as long as I can (always fun to get you're own back)
and I have had a lot of fun in the past with H doing this, tears of pain and laughter, thoroughly reccommend it to all couples.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Have you ever been waxed??
> 
> You can rip as long as I can (always fun to get you're own back)
> and I have had a lot of fun in the past with H doing this, tears of pain and laughter, thoroughly reccommend it to all couples.


Sure but admittedly that would be a tad unfair... cause im very hairLESS. hahah

nice recomendation too. Doing stuff together is a blast.


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

63Vino said:


> Sure but admittedly that would be a tad unfair... cause im very hairLESS. hahah
> 
> nice recomendation too. Doing stuff together is a blast.


Hair grows back Vino, especially "down there" no escaping, sorry!!!

Totally agree with doing it together, especially when you look at each other after and both look like a pair of plucked turkeys, you can't help but laugh.


----------



## Byteme (May 26, 2010)

Star said:


> both look like a pair of plucked turkeys, you can't help but laugh.


:rofl::lol:

Now that I have stopped laughing. Here's a multitude of questions for you women out there.

1-If your H wanted you to shave but you don't what would get you to do it ultimately?

2-Do you not shave because you might be embarrassed of what others might see that you have no bush to hide thee bits? Not that you'd show it off to everyone one anyway *shurg*

3-Would you rather surprise the H than have him shave you?

4-Just because it hurts and itches as it grows back and because the H loves to see baldy wouldn't you rather keep it trimmed?

Just curious questions. You don't need to answer them at all if you don't feel like it.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

My wife surprised me once by shaving baby smooth down below. It was great and fun, but I learned one hard lesson. When it starts to grow back, in the 1st few days to a week.

There's gonna be some pain going on. I'm just average for a man and when she's riding on top and reversed and all the way in, then rubbing that one area on me. It felt like someone taking a cheese grater to my little friends.

I kinda hurt a feelings just a bit cuz there was some cussing and hopping around after throwing her off me. But then she just balled up and laughed her behind off when she realized what had happened. I didn't find it that funny at the time.

I finally understood whenever I didn't shave for 1 or 2 days and she would always complain that my whiskers were hurting her when we kissed.


----------



## hurtbyher (Nov 19, 2009)

My wife and I both trim. We stay away from the shaveing because of the pokeys. It is so much nicer and feels much better when trimmed. We both agree. I have trimmed and shaved her but she never has to me. Hmmm might have to try that sometime. I will have to ask her if she wants to.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

Sun said:


> Day one, amazing - day 3 lethal stubble


:iagree::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

Star said:


> I'm sorry, that's just plain weird, If I was seperated from my H there is no way I would let him shave me down there.


Agreed. That is a lil strange...why does he still shave you?


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

Well both my husband and I did that to each other and it is a very weird and funny feeling to me, I cant stop laughing, we wont do it again tho, simply because its awkward as well, but the after results is amazingly fun LOL, but the waxing 2gether hmmmm ...........that sounds like it would be fun for real, I think we should try that


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife shaves bare and sometimes I shave her as well. I am not bare, but well trimmed and she does that for me sometimes. It's fun!

I say push a little, but not too far. You already told that it is going to happen. Follow through. he may just want to see how far you'll take your threat.
Be prepared for her to have a turn...


----------

